

Wiki MONSTER - Small, addictive WP7 app. Coded in 24hr and opensourced. - Marvin85
http://tomymmx.tumblr.com/post/15339077271/wikimonster

======
Marvin85
I am the creator of this app. It was designed, coded and ready for publishing
at a WP7 hackaton in less than 24 hours. Ask me anything.

